# Suggestions for the fickle Gracie



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie will be 15 in July, I pretty much feed whatever she wants dog food wise but she is fussy always has been but I have only catered to the fussiness post the age of 13 when she began holding out longer and longer because she hating the food she was getting. Well Ceasar's wet food sliced New york strip flavor and prime rib flavor was the thing she loved the best. Well they changed the formulation, adding green beans and well Gracie ate it sans the beans, left them in the bowl. Now she is put off, currently I have a back up oddly enough she likes Beatrice's prescription diet so she is chowing down on that, but she will only eat it for so long before she tires of it. I did pick up Fresh Pet beef and chicken, but I do not know if she will like it at all. 
Poor dog is hungry.
Any ideas, she hates Pate style wet food, not a really fan of kibble.
A McDonald's version of dog food is what I am after I need her to eat reliably she is only 6 1/2 pounds.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

GO and NOW both have non-pate "Stew" style wet food that my dog loves/my mom's dog loves. They are pricey though. You might be able to rotate through a few flavours.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Neo always happily eats whatever, Remo's always been picky. We had some success when he was younger with Blue Buffalo Divine Delights. There's lot of different flavors, many in the non-pate form.

I recently switched them to Purina Pro Plan small breed Savor and that's been the best success yet. Remo was actually eating the dry kibble, plain. (I still jazz it up with other stuff.)

I've looked and PPP has several small can sized meals similar to the Cesar's and Blue Buffalo style. They're priced a bit more, but if she likes them at all, there's often sales. The BB is more like the Cesars, but I was surprised by Remo's interest in the PPP.

Hope you soon find something she'll eat happily.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Well she likes the Fresh Pet, for now. Have tried the Blue buffalo, will look at the PPP


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My Gracie LOVED this food:









THE HONEST KITCHEN Chicken Recipe Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food, 10-lb box - Chewy.com


Buy The Honest Kitchen Chicken Recipe Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food, 10-lb box at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





I served it to her for dinner for her last few months on earth and wish I'd started sooner. It's cost-prohibitive for lots of folks with larger dogs, but for a mini or toy it's very doable. I personally liked that it smelled like soup!

There's a grain-inclusive version, too:









THE HONEST KITCHEN Whole Grain Chicken Recipe Dehydrated Dog Food, 7-lb box - Chewy.com


Buy The Honest Kitchen Whole Grain Chicken Recipe Dehydrated Dog Food, 7-lb box at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





And lots of different flavours to choose from or rotate through.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Tried it, Gracie hated it. At least they have samples you can try for free.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Aw. You must have quite a collection of foods collecting dust in your pantry! ? 

My parents have a very picky senior rescue (chihuahua mix) and they buy her canned chicken from their pet food store. It's just straight chicken in a dog-safe broth.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Actually I don't , Gracie had been eating the Cesar dog food for a year or so now, oddly enough Gracie alternated between that and Beatrice's prescription diet. Since they, Cesar, changed that I need to find a alternative.
My mom spoiled Grace gave her human food ?, alas I will look to see if the local pet store has canned meat.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

twyla said:


> Well she likes the Fresh Pet, for now. Have tried the Blue buffalo, will look at the PPP


The Fresh Pet is really a very good food. I had a super finicky tiny chihuahua that didn’t like anything I tried. He only ate as much as he needed to keep physically going. He was a little underweight but he seemed healthy nonetheless.

When I tried the FP he ate like he was ravenous! I gave him the recommended amount, and within about 3 weeks he’d put on about a pound and was at his ideal weight. I was so relieved. I’d say keep with this for Gracie since she seems to like it. He continued to eat it, but no longer was putting on weight. It just seemed to stabilize his body.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think this is what my parents feed, but there are lots of similar options to choose from:









WERUVA Paw Lickin' Chicken in Gravy Grain-Free Canned Dog Food, 14-oz, case of 12 - Chewy.com


Buy Weruva Paw Lickin' Chicken in Gravy Grain-Free Canned Dog Food, 14-oz, case of 12 at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

jojogal001 said:


> The Fresh Pet is really a very good food. I had a super finicky tiny chihuahua that didn’t like anything I tried. He only ate as much as he needed to keep physically going. He was a little underweight but he seemed healthy nonetheless.
> 
> When I tried the FP he ate like he was ravenous! I gave him the recommended amount, and within about 3 weeks he’d put on about a pound and was at his ideal weight. I was so relieved. I’d say keep with this for Gracie since she seems to like it. He continued to eat it, but no longer was putting on weight. It just seemed to stabilize his body.


It's not me, it's whether or not Grace decides to eat it on a regular basis. Grace just scoffed down her second serving of FP, usually when she doesn't want to eat something she tries to bury it.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

twyla said:


> It's not me, it's whether or not Grace decides to eat it on a regular basis. Grace just scoffed down her second serving of FP, usually when she doesn't want to eat something she tries to bury it.


Hopefully she will continue to eat it. But I totally forgot about this food when I was trying to find something Oscar would eat. I just added a roll to my grocery cart lol. I’m glad you mentioned it!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Fingers crossed. 
Gracie is excited by it, so I am hopeful.
I need some backup choices, just in case.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

It’s definitely good to have backup choices!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

It's nice see Gracie genuinely happy to eat. It took a while of trying to find the right thing, I do know she hates fish, that's what the poodles get.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

My parents' last dog, a shih tzu, came from a home that only fed her hotdogs. Just wieners straight from the fridge.

Convincing her she had to eat something else—ANYTHING else—was a challenge.

I have the utmost respect for your efforts.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I am wondering how Gracie is doing with the Fresh Pet. Is she still eating it? Are her poos good? I have my groceries delivered from Walmart: I ordered the 1lb roll to see if Oscar likes it, and they were out so sent me the 6.5 lb roll at the same price as the 1 lb. lol.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Gracie is devouring the Fresh Pet, no change in stool. Gracie is once again excited about suppertime


----------

